# [Verkaufe] Surface Pro 2 128GB



## StiMiTim (27. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag ich möchte mich von einem Surface Pro 2 trennen. 

*Preis: 750€*

Es hat mir immer gute Dienste in der Universität geleistet habe aber nun einen Laptop und brauch das tolle Gerät nun nicht mehr. 
Es ist ein Surface Pro 2 mit 128GB SSD, 4 GB Ram! 
Bildschirm ist frei von Kratzer und ist absolut top! Da das dazugehörige Type Cover 2 in neutralen Schwarz immer den Bildschirm schützt. OVP und Zubehör vollständig! 
Kaufdatum: 22.10.13 + Rechnung mit Garantie vorhanden!!! 
Neupreis: 1108,99 € 
Gerät eignet sich super für den Büroalltag unterwegs, besonders die Stifteingabe macht es super praktisch als Digitales Notizbuch mit OneNote. 
Das Surface wird von mir zurückgesetzt und kann somit genau nach ihren Wünschen eingerichtet werden. 

Bilder: eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## EngelEngelchen (2. Juni 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob das ein gutes Angebot ist... das Surface Pro 3 mit 128GB bekommt man ganz neu für 899€. Das sind 100€ Unterschied, dafür hat man allerdings aktuelleren Prozessor drin 
Du hast meiner Meinung nach bereits das Surface Pro 2 zu teuer gekauft, als Student hättest du  auch den Microsoft Studentenrabatt haben können.
Und hier hab ich das Surface Pro 2 noch gefunden.

Ich wünsche dir aber trotzdem noch viel Glück beim Verkauf, bei dem Preisunterschied würde ich mir eher das Surface Pro 3 holen


----------



## StiMiTim (4. Juni 2014)

Hey da war damals der Studentenpreis, man darf das Type Cover 2 nicht vergessen. 
Das kostet eine kleine Summe hihi Type Cover 2 - Microsoft Store Germany Online Store

Hatte dein Preis auf Kleinanzeigen schon nach unten auf 750€ angepasst, aber leider vergessen dies hier zu ädern.


----------

